# Wireless HSUPA Modem (Rocket Stick) & iPhone data plan



## Esmerelda (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen other posts, but the threads usually go off-topic so fast . . . 

So, I have an iPhone with a $30 6GB data plan.

I also have a "rocket stick" modem with a $30 500MB plan.

Now, that's just WRONG! I can't get even close to 6GB on my iPhone, but 500MB is gone in under a week (and I already refused several software updates!)

I have read the contract over and over but I'm still looking for a more definitive answer to the burning question . . . 

What REALLY happens when I switch the SIM cards over?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Esmerelda said:


> I've seen other posts, but the threads usually go off-topic so fast . . .
> 
> So, I have an iPhone with a $30 6GB data plan.
> 
> ...


Don't really know what happens when you switch the SIM, but have you considered jailbreaking the phone. You could then use it as a modem and save the money for the rocket stick. There are a lot of us hoping that Nullriver will return when AT&T allows tethering on their network. If that happens you won't have to jailbreak.


----------



## Esmerelda (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd prefer not to Jailbreak as I've heard some horror stories (I've also heard more positive stories, but...) and besides, the Rocketstick is only $100 and I already have it now. The SIM switch certainly appears to work.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

> Be advised that this is a public poll: other users can see the choice(s) you selected.


Word: lots of folk on this board refuse to answer a poll that exposes the user name. Choose the anonymous version next time and you might see some answers. Also you set it up with the checkbox version which means it accepts multiple responses (one can check off all choices) which I don't think (??) you intended.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Esmerelda said:


> I'd prefer not to Jailbreak as I've heard some horror stories (I've also heard more positive stories, but...) and besides, the Rocketstick is only $100 and I already have it now. The SIM switch certainly appears to work.


No need for a poll, then. Just wait for your next bill and see if there are any surprises.

End of.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> word: Lots of folk on this board refuse to answer a poll that exposes the user name. Choose the anonymous version next time and you might see some answers. Also you set it up with the checkbox version which means it accepts multiple responses (one can check off all choices) which i don't think (??) you intended.


+1.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Short answer: None of the above. The RocketStick doesn't care about SIM card, and neither does Rogers. But the 6GB plan itself blacklists RocketStick (and any other non-phone) IMEI's. So you're risking being billed PPU rather than in plan data usage.

You can only use the 6GB plan with a PHONE. How you use it on said phone is largely irrelevant (on device use, tethering (what most phones do), proxy (what the iPhone "tethering" apps do), and pretty much whatever), but it must be a phone. No PC cards / USB keys / internal mini PCI card / any other cellular data device that isn't a phone.


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

You can use your 6GB plan SIM on a HSUPA modem. I use mine once in a while and never had a problem with it. 

I don't think Rogers will inspect every packet of data that runs through their network. Unless you abuse the data plan then maybe they will notice you, otherwise you can use your 6GB data. 

You paid for it in the first place, right?


----------



## rycckor (Mar 17, 2009)

pangolin said:


> You can use your 6GB plan SIM on a HSUPA modem. I use mine once in a while and never had a problem with it.
> 
> I don't think Rogers will inspect every packet of data that runs through their network. Unless you abuse the data plan then maybe they will notice you, otherwise you can use your 6GB data.
> 
> You paid for it in the first place, right?


I am in a similar situation. I have the 6GB data iphone data plan but under the Blackberry 6GB plan(apparently it doesn't matter). I have a rogers rocket stick from a friend. I put my iphone sim card in it and entered the iphone apn and it connected no problem. I am able to surf, email etc. My question is will I be billed separately for data when I use the rocket stick? Would rogers know the difference? I have used my iphone sim card on my unlocked 3G touch cruise phone and used data and I have never been charged separate data before.


----------



## rycckor (Mar 17, 2009)

pangolin said:


> You can use your 6GB plan SIM on a HSUPA modem. I use mine once in a while and never had a problem with it.
> 
> I don't think Rogers will inspect every packet of data that runs through their network. Unless you abuse the data plan then maybe they will notice you, otherwise you can use your 6GB data.
> 
> You paid for it in the first place, right?


I am in a similar situation. I have the 6GB data iphone data plan but under the Blackberry 6GB plan(apparently it doesn't matter). I have a rogers rocket stick from a friend. I put my iphone sim card in it and entered the iphone apn and it connected no problem. I am able to surf, email etc. My question is will I be billed separately for data when I use the rocket stick? Would rogers know the difference? I have used my iphone sim card on my unlocked 3G touch cruise phone and used data and I have never been charged separate data before.


----------



## rycckor (Mar 17, 2009)

I called the Rocket Stick tech support at Rogers regarding this. The guy I spoke to told me it should be no problem. I currently have the 6GB Blackberry data plan on my 3G iphone. I have used the data on my HTC touch cruise and also via tethered 3G iphone to my notebook. The apn for regular data did not work on the Rocket stick but the apn for the 3G iphone worked.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

My wife has a data card and she constantly puts her sim in there. She doesn't use much, just surfs the net a bit. Rogers hasn't said anything even when I call in to get the data amounts. Funny, my iphone I constantly use 1.5G + and I don't tether, she does and she's less than 100mb a month usually.


----------

